# Bosch 1611EVS Parts



## mfpii (Mar 30, 2012)

I was looking for a replacement collet for my Bosch 1611EVS when I ran across this site. It seems that even Bosch has never heard of this router let alone any parts dealer. My 1/4 collet broke and I'd like to replace it. I was wondering if a collet from another model would fit. There seems to be plenty out there for the 1613-,1617-, 1618- & 1619 series. Are these close enough for the 1611.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I can assure you Bosch has heard of your 3 hp 1611EVS plunge router, in fact I recently posted the owners manual for it in our router reference section. I will check on interchange with other collets for you today. 1617, 1618 and 1619 models use the same collets/nuts; the 1615 and 1613 are different.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, The parts manuals are not available in PDF form, only by fax. If you get me the 10 digit number off your router there is a good chance I can provide you with the part numbers for your collet/nut. Many are still available.


----------



## mfpii (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank Mike
the # is 0 601 611 034. The 1/4 collet broke at a flex point, it's usable but I'd like to replace it


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, Bosch #3600499503 is what you are looking for, price is $24.65. I suggest you contact a tool store in your area; you might get a better price. You can order direct from any Bosch repair or service center.

PS: Since this is an older model supply is limited to stock on hand; there will be no more. Better hurry, only 400 left in stock.


----------



## mfpii (Mar 30, 2012)

Mike Thanks for the info


----------



## jplumb (Nov 30, 2012)

*looking for 1611 parts*



Mike said:


> Mike, Bosch #3600499503 is what you are looking for, price is $24.65. I suggest you contact a tool store in your area; you might get a better price. You can order direct from any Bosch repair or service center.
> 
> PS: Since this is an older model supply is limited to stock on hand; there will be no more. Better hurry, only 400 left in stock.


Hi Mike, I have the same problem, same router (0601611034) broken 1/4 collet. Also looking for PN's for bearings and brushes, any help would be appreciated.
thanks James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi James. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, it must be your lucky day as everything is available and in stock.

1900 905 276 Brush end bearing $6.10

3600 900 526 Fan end bearing $10.35

1607 014 103 Brushes $12.25

By the way, the exploded parts view/list is now posted with the owners manual. I suggest you download it to your PC for easy access.


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like Mike has you all set up.

I have found that Ereplacement Parts is a really good source for parts for just about anything in the shop. I have gotten parts for my Bosch routers, Dewalt sander and even for my gas grill.

Repair Parts for All Major Brands - DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## dansdad (Nov 8, 2013)

HeyMike I have the same problem for a collet. I have a 1611 Plunge that's it I don't see an EVS> I need a 1/2" collet/nut. My numbers are 0601611034. Don't see a hp rating. Believe its 14A. Plan to remove springs ( soon as I find out how) and use it in my table. I'm getting there. Thank You Dave Gale


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, call 630-705-7800 and the good guys at Bosch will hook you up with what you need.


----------



## dansdad (Nov 8, 2013)

They did just that Mike and the collet is on its way


----------



## Oliver24 (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks for info )


----------



## dansdad (Nov 8, 2013)

I contacted Bosch itself and they sent me a collet for my router. They had what I wanted


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

Ereplacement parts has alot of Bosch router parts


----------



## johnfromTO (Apr 1, 2014)

*brushes and bearings for a bosch 1611EVS*



Mike said:


> Mike, I can assure you Bosch has heard of your 3 hp 1611EVS plunge router, in fact I recently posted the owners manual for it in our router reference section. I will check on interchange with other collets for you today. 1617, 1618 and 1619 models use the same collets/nuts; the 1615 and 1613 are different.


Hey Mike, You mentioned you uploaded the manual.
Do you have the part number for brushes and bearings or can you direct me to this info?
I want to but the appropriate brusha and bearing here in toronto if possible.
Any ideas? Thanks a bundle


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, this is like saying I need parts for my Chevy; there are many variations on this model. Write down the 10 digit number on your router and call the phone number posted above to find out if the parts are still available. (Good chance) You can order these from any Bosch dealer in Canada. Another option is to send your router to the service center and let them rebuild it so you get a warranty. Bosch is located near Chicago.

You can also try ereplacementparts.com which should have these parts available.

If I am right in guessing your location as Toronto you might try here: ReNu Power Tool & Supply - HOME PAGE - Power Tools, Air Tools, Electric Motors, Repair Services & Supplies

Renu is close to me and you could come meet some of the local members and pick up your parts... road trip?


----------



## dansdad (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought a router collet on Nov.2013
Robert Bosch Tool Corp.
173 Lawrence 428
Walnut Ridge, Ar. 72476
Im sure you'll find it


----------



## vshcontractors (Dec 8, 2014)

*1611EVS Wrenches*

Trying to find PN for wrenches for the Bosch 1611 EVS Router - cannot locate parts list - no luck with eReplacement or Acetoolrepair - any help?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you tried contacting Bosch's customer service?


----------



## Howl70 (May 19, 2021)

mfpii said:


> I was looking for a replacement collet for my Bosch 1611EVS when I ran across this site. It seems that even Bosch has never heard of this router let alone any parts dealer. My 1/4 collet broke and I'd like to replace it. I was wondering if a collet from another model would fit. There seems to be plenty out there for the 1613-,1617-, 1618- & 1619 series. Are these close enough for the 1611.
> 
> Thanks Mike


you can find the 1/4 , 3/8 , 1/2 and more on Ebay & Amazon. ive got a owners manual. ill look tomorrow and see if theres a parts list.


----------

